# 2 group contempo auto



## Love coffee (Apr 3, 2016)

The LHS group just drops when I try to pour through it. RHS group is fine.


----------



## coffee-tec (Mar 16, 2018)

It it likely to be limescale buildup in the system. One side will be more affected than the other if used more often.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If your machine lives in a hard water area, you'll need to arrange to have the the HX system descaled.

A good local espresso engineer will be able to do that in under 1 hour, on site, without dismantling the machine.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> If your machine lives in a hard water area, you'll need to arrange to have the the HX system descaled.
> 
> A good local espresso engineer will be able to do that in under 1 hour, on site, without dismantling the machine.


Fingers crossed the OP got thongs sorted in the nearly 2 years since he started this thread.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Fingers crossed the OP got thongs sorted in the nearly 2 years since he started this thread.


Or perhaps they prefer boy pants


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Or perhaps they prefer boy pants


Damn antipodean keyboard. I meant to write flipflops


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Fingers crossed the OP got thongs sorted in the nearly 2 years since he started this thread.


I imagine they were sat refreshing this thread hourly for 710 days and then gave up!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffee-tec said:


> It it likely to be limescale buildup in the system. One side will be more affected than the other if used more often.


I'll bet it's really bad by now


----------

